# Recommend a snake. Drum Only



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

The school district has a k-60. It was worked pretty well but they are interested in a non sectional drum machine. One I can use on carpet to reduce mess.

It needs to be for 3-4" pipe and I need match what my k-60 can do length wise. And go out to 120 ft.


I've looked at a Mytana little workhourse but it seems to be limited to 100 ft.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

WashingtonPlung said:


> The school district has a k-60. It was worked pretty well but they are interested in a non sectional drum machine. One I can use on carpet to reduce mess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For 120' on the drum, you're going to have to step up to a 3/4 class type of machine. Spartan 1065 or 2001, Duracable DM175, or a Ridgid K7500 are all good choices. 3/4" cable will be tough in 3" lines. Both the DM175 and K7500 can accept 5/8" cable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks I'll look into them. One I was also looking at was the Mytana M755. It has a 9/16 cable. What are you thoughts on that?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

WashingtonPlung said:


> Thanks I'll look into them. One I was also looking at was the Mytana M755. It has a 9/16 cable. What are you thoughts on that?




It spins a little too slow for my liking. 9/16" is fine for light duty in 6". It's also a hard size to get. I think only Mytana and maybe Duracable sell 9/16". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm leaning more towards spartan so far. The ridgid had a bad review on the frame of the machine. But we'll see if anything is purchased lol


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

spartan 1065 with the magnum .55" cable


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

justme said:


> spartan 1065 with the magnum .55" cable



If your going to use Magnum .55 cable why not use the Spartan 300.

A lot lighter machine. 

But what are you going to use when you hit something Really Tough and the .55 cable won't cut it?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

justme said:


> spartan 1065 with the magnum .55" cable




Can't use .55 in a 1065 as far as I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

fixitright said:


> If your going to use Magnum .55 cable why not use the Spartan 300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The .55 should get most things done in a 6" line. It's pretty tough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Drain Pro said:


> The .55 should get *most* things done in a 6" line. It's pretty tough.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's always that tough one you don't want to walk away from.
I seem to get a lot of them. If the Dreel don't get it, Excavator time.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Right now we use the 7/8 hollow cable in our k-60. I was looking at the 300 but wondering if its tough enough. If not the 1065 would be my go to. THe 2001 seems to bulky.

Also I want some flexibilty since some of our old schools don't have long turn 90's where they should and I worry about getting some cables down it.

Most lines i'm usually snaking through a 3 or 4 " clean out also.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Drain Pro said:


> Can't use .55 in a 1065 as far as I know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You're right I have the .66 magnum not the .55.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

WashingtonPlung said:


> Right now we use the 7/8 hollow cable in our k-60. I was looking at the 300 but wondering if its tough enough. If not the 1065 would be my go to. THe 2001 seems to bulky.
> 
> Also I want some flexibilty since some of our old schools don't have long turn 90's where they should and I worry about getting some cables down it.
> 
> Most lines i'm usually snaking through a 3 or 4 " clean out also.


 Put a 2' spring leader on the front to help make those short turns.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

fixitright said:


> If your going to use Magnum .55 cable why not use the Spartan 300.
> 
> A lot lighter machine.
> 
> But what are you going to use when you hit something Really Tough and the .55 cable won't cut it?


Agreed it is a lot lighter but it doesn't have the power of the 1065.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You may want to consider a Ridgid 6200 with an extra drum of 5/8 or just a 50' extra cable stored in a tire. It'll also allow for smaller cables for sinks as well. 

It's possible to get a bigger machine like a 1065 or K7500 and put smaller cabler in there but the issue is extra weight that you gotta carry around all the time and the machine can quickly overpower the cable and cause equipment breakage. 

No one can ever say what machine is better then another machine.....all the machines are useful but the benefits and drawbacks are decided by the environment.....

-What kind of pipe are you having to work in? Age of pipe? 
-What kind of stoppages do you usually encounter? Roots, baby wipes?
-How far are you having to walk from the truck to the cleanout? Any stairs involved? 
-What kind of vehicle are you using currently? Something to consider when buying a large drum machine is you may have to install a crane or lift.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

gear junkie said:


> -What kind of pipe are you having to work in? Age of pipe?
> -What kind of stoppages do you usually encounter? Roots, baby wipes?
> -How far are you having to walk from the truck to the cleanout? Any stairs involved?
> -What kind of vehicle are you using currently? Something to consider when buying a large drum machine is you may have to install a crane or lift.


1) Cast iron, ABS mostly. Age of pipe is anywhere from the 50 years old to 15 years old.
2)Few roots a lot of wipes, sludge, and other random stuff.
3) I can usually get the truck near the front of the school. Elevators are accessible if needed.
4) For a vehicle I have a bread truck. Well its actually a work horse. But think of a normal UPS or Fedex delivery truck and thats it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have the same vehicle. Without a crane, good luck getting one of those drums in your van. 

Going off what you're saying I'd go with a K6200 and have a 25' cable in a tire for those odd occasions you need to go further


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

A ramp would be easy enough to get a drum machine in that big beast or a crane for that matter.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

gear junkie said:


> I have the same vehicle. Without a crane, good luck getting one of those drums in your van.
> 
> Going off what you're saying I'd go with a K6200 and have a 25' cable in a tire for those odd occasions you need to go further


The K-6200 weights 180 Lbs while the Spartan 1065 weighs 140 lbs. Why would the ridgid be easier to load and unload?


Also are the spart heads threaded on? I see myself losing a head in a drain with that. I do love the ridgid quick connect heads.

http://www.spartantool.com/model-1065-drain-cleaning-machine-products-2.php?page_id=675

https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/k6200-drum-machine

And thanks everyone for the great advice so far. This has really helped


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

WashingtonPlung said:


> The K-6200 weights 180 Lbs* while the Spartan 1065 weighs 140 lbs*. Why would the ridgid be easier to load and unload?
> 
> 
> **Without Cable**
> ...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

WashingtonPlung said:


> The K-6200 weights 180 Lbs while the Spartan 1065 weighs 140 lbs.* Why would the ridgid be easier to load and unload?*
> 
> 
> Also are the spart heads threaded on? I see myself losing a head in a drain with that. I do love the ridgid quick connect heads.
> ...


I don't think either would be easier. I think you'd need a crane no matter what. The biggest reason I'm suggesting the 6200 is because it can run all the drums for smaller drains. In the beginning you said a drum machine that can closely match the k60....The 1065 matches the K1500 more.

The spartan ends are heald in place with a roll pin. I actually prefer this over a screw type of the ridgid ends. The ridgid cables are easily adapted to this style.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've used both a K6200 and a 1065. There's no way a 6200 is heavier. No way. Unless a 1065 is empty and a 6200 is full of cable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been interested in the k-6200 for some time. To get 100' of cable in a 300 you have to buy the .55, which I've been impressed with the performance, but the cost sucks compared to 5/8.

I'm hoping to see one at the WWETT show. However, at this moment I'm an oms with three 300's, one k-1500 and one k-750. I just don't see the justification of buying another main line machine. Although there have been times I wish I had a 1065 or k-7500.


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a spartan 1065. It's bad ass and yes, it's heavy. I love it. If you go with it, get some ramps.


----------



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

I have had very good luck with my k-7500. It is the only machine I have ever used so I don't have anything to compare it to.


----------

